# Bench Walker, Jamison, Finley



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

in order to solve the mavs problem, Nelson should sit Walker, Jamison and Finley on the bench.
Young leg is quicker than old one.

any different thought?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

young leg quicker than old one yes but old head wiser than old one!

One of the three listed will be traded this offseason for a younger front court player, I'll put money on that one. No need to sit any of them because they all are talented players who need PT. Walker just doesn't quiet fit in big D tho.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Instead of benching all of them trade Walker and Finley. I would see if you could trade both of them for a C.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Thats a LOT of money on the bench. Not to mention Skill they would be better off getting traded


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

no one in their right mind would bench those three. one will be gone(most likely walker) but the other are there to stay and they will be playing big minutes


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

If you bench Finely how can he put the team on his back in clutch situations?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

...like losing the ball to Peja during the final seconds of game 4 allowing the Kings the win?


----------

